# Ice fishing question



## vulcancruiser95 (Jan 26, 2010)

my 13 year old is bugging me to take him ice fishing. I have no idea what equipment i need or how to even get started. seems to me it should be more difficult than walking out on the ice and drilling a hole. But again i have no idea. would have liked to hook up with bassmastermjb but i read his post to late. Any advice on equipment and basics would be would be appreciated. Also anyone who is willing to let me tag along one day with my son, i live in youngstown area and willing to drive if i need to.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ill be going up sat if everything goes smoothly! More than welcome to meet at Linda's. If ya cant deff think about meeting up with someone thats been around it. If Im NOT sure of the ice my jacket is on! Picks,rope and a bar with some pull on cleats are a must if the snow isnt there. Cleats are cheap and it isnt fun crackin your head on the ice! After you get the cheap stuff rounded up and some guys you know are out there all ya need is a pole!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

PM sent............Mark


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

i would recommend going with someone for the first time and borrow their rods and stuff and if you like it then buy your self one. I recently got a ultralight rod and i really like it because its so sensitive i dont have to fool with a bobber. i would also recommend the fire-line micro ice in as light as you can get a hold of. then of course your assortment of diff color and sizes of pin mins and little jigs.


----------



## vulcancruiser95 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. I will be getting contacting you. System wont let me PM til i post 5 messages. Were can i find some pull on cleats to head out? My son doesn't walk well on ice


----------



## vulcancruiser95 (Jan 26, 2010)

Also Jig can you let me know what time you will be heading out there sat.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

the best thing is to plan ahead.... check the ice conditions first go out one day and if theres alot of people out on the lake walk out there and survay whats going on, talk to the fisherman,watch what there doing and ask,sure you might get some grumpi old men out there. but i like to plan ahead you can go to http://www.gameandfishmag.com/fishing/icefishing-fishing/RA_1205_04/ scroll down and look for right stuff... it might help..... if you go to skeeter stay away from the bridge.


In general, the rules for ice thickness measurements are:


3" (7 cm) (new ice) - KEEP OFF
4" (10 cm) - suitable for ice fishing, cross-country skiing and walking (approx. 200 pounds)
5" (12 cm) - suitable for a single snowmobile or ATV (approx. 800 pounds)
8" - 12" (20 - 30 cm) - suitable for one car, group of people (approx. 1500 - 2000 pounds)
12" - 15" (30 - 38 cm) - suitable for a light pickup truck or a van


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

fish master said:


> the best thing is to plan ahead.... check the ice conditions first go out one day and if theres alot of people out on the lake walk out there and survay whats going on, talk to the fisherman,watch what there doing and ask,sure you might get some grumpi old men out there. but i like to plan ahead you can go to http://www.gameandfishmag.com/fishing/icefishing-fishing/RA_1205_04/ scroll down and look for right stuff... it might help..... if you go to skeeter stay away from the bridge.
> 
> 
> In general, the rules for ice thickness measurements are:
> ...


i totaly DISAGREE with these thickness guidlines!!! by NO means is 5" safe for a quad or snowmobile!!! you say 4"=#200 add 1"(5")=#800??? not happening for me!!! common sence goes along way,use a spud bar and check ice as you go. and just because you see guys out there does NOT mean the ice is safe!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Those thickness guidelines look like the same as the Minnesota DNR puts out. But they are only guidelines, not gospel. 

5 inches seems a little skinny for ATV's. If I had one, I'd probably play it safer. 

Guidelines + common sense = staying on top


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

''IN GENERAL'' 4'' will hold over 200 lbs iv been on less and im pretty hefty.. but they are only guide lines by no means am i telling ne one to take a atv ect...... onto the ice theres no such thing as safe ice


----------



## Oldsman67 (Mar 27, 2009)

I weight 377 and was on 2 3/4 of grayish clear ice, I would not recomend that but 4 should Be safe,especially if at least half is clear.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Linda might have em. Plan on the am around 8 @ Linda,s.


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

bye all means do not think the ice is safe just because u see other people on it . use ur better judgement.white ice is BAD! cleare ice is better. take mousejam515 advise go with someone who has been on the ice.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

The wind opened up a big area under the bridge and to the North and South of it. Stay off that area for a couple days!!!! They were still fishing Northeast of the launch ramp last night, so I think that area is ok. Bought in some crappies, perch and a few walleyes. Thanks, Linda


----------

